

End Tuition, End Recession. - cianestro
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/les-leopold/stop-student-loan-sharkin_b_505460.html

======
mynameishere
"End Tuition" = "End Tuition for students. Not you, silly. You'll be paying
for yours _and_ someone else's."

I honestly, honestly wonder how such deceitful, thieving people live with
themselves.

~~~
philk
_I honestly, honestly wonder how such deceitful, thieving people live with
themselves._

I think you're being a bit harsh here. One of the best ways to improve
productivity in aggregate (and in return, get more tax dollars) is to
improve[1] citizen's education.

I understand that there are potential pitfalls with what he's suggesting but
to describe him as "deceitful and thieving" for suggesting something he thinks
will help America is beyond the pale.

[1] Things like engineering and science, not gender studies or literature.
Regardless of the merits of the latter two they don't really contribute to
productivity.

~~~
hga
Yes, but when you explicitly politicize the funding system you're going to get
political results, like healthy support for "gender studies or literature"
regardless of the demand.

Just look at the NYT article on a student with $100,000 debt from attending
NYU; you had to go down 30+ paragraphs, to the 3rd from the last, to find out
her major was in womens and religious study. An honest, non-political article
would have brought that out earlier and as something more than an aside.

How that would play out with STEM majors ... I'm not sure. Starting in the
'80s there's been an strong push on the supply side which we can see reflected
in flattish salaries, so more subsidization instead of (or in addition to)
more H-1B etc. visas might be an outcome. But I wouldn't want to bet on it.

Or take the worse fevered nightmares of the Left, would a President Palin
mandate that all biology departments teach Intelligent Design instead of
evolution? He who pays the piper picks the tune....

~~~
julius_geezer
President Palin? How about Attorney General Cuccinelli? A few minutes with
Google should take you to coverage of his views on U. Va.'s research into
global warming.

~~~
hga
Given that I'm pretty well convinced that Michael Mann is a fraud, that
Cuccinelli is just asking for info doesn't bother me at all. What's at issue
is not his views on global warming but on Michael Mann's research while an
employee of the state.

Just what sort of feedback system(s) do you propose for areas where we _know_
peer review has been perverted (e.g. " _I can't see either of these papers
being in the next IPCC report. Kevin and I will keep them out somehow - even
if we have to redefine what the peer-review literature is !_ "
<http://www.eastangliaemails.com/emails.php?eid=419>)

